# Any one know???



## pinkersmommy (Sep 3, 2004)

:

How long after conception do the pregnancy test come back posative?
If i were preg. It would only be around 2 wks. But im pretty sure my period is late. I did a test on sunday and one monday morn with first pee both negative.
My nipples hurt when they get erect, which they have been doing for long periods of time. Same thing that happen when i was preg last time. Hmmm


----------



## sarahrose (Dec 24, 2002)

You know, I just went through the same thing. My period was late and I was freaking out. I felt like it was going to come every day for at least a week. I took a pregnancy test that came up negative. I started analyzing every little thing my body did. My period did start yesterday afternoon about 4 days late. I'm not sure why I was late but it was stressful (we are done).

I'm not sure if you are pg or not. If 2 tests came up negative I'd just assume you aren't but if it still doesn't come by Sunday I'd test again. If it's still negative, I'd call my dr. Tests are pretty accurate after a missed period but before I think it really depends on the test. They won't all catch a pg before a missed period becuase there's not enough hormone in the urine. I've read that there are very few false positives in pg tests but many false negatives. If you are anywhere near Pullman, I have an extra pg test I don't need.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Test have varying degrees of reliability.

There are a lot of factors that can influence when you tet positive. Some people don't test positive for quite a while after inplantation. And that is what you are waiting for - vurrent thinking says that fertilization occurs in the fallopian tubes and then it take around 3-7 days for the fertilized egg to move to the uterus. At which point it may implant. But it can take another 3-5 days for the hormones that HPTs read to get into your urine. So it depends on when you ovulated, and when you had sex, and how long into you luteal phase is.

If you have a regular 28 day cycle, and you are a couple days late, wait another week and test again. HPTs are most accurate around 18 days past ovulation.

Good luck!


----------



## pinkersmommy (Sep 3, 2004)

still no period and still negative test. Did one an hour ago cause im freaking out and just have to know. I dont know when i ovulated and cant remeber when i had my last period, i think early Febuary. I run a regilar 28 day cycle, but just started having sex again after a long celibacy. So i just dont know. I have the pack of birth control all ready to go. Got it 3 weeks ago counting on my period being a week away. Hmmm
Thanks for the preg test offer, made me laugh!

We'll see.







:

Oh yeah im still breast feeding a 3 yr old. Does that make a differance on test reads?


----------

